# How to Configure 300 Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router-TD-W8961N



## skdc14 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hello Friends.
I am new in this forum and have a serious problem with my modem. Hope you all can fix and solve my problem.
As I am a laymen in this field and live in a backward district. I brought this modem and got it configured from BSNL as I took the broadband connection. After reaching home I  cannot access internet both by Wi-Fi and by using Port. 
The mobile phone I am using is Nokia lumia 625 ...
The IP Address is 192.168.1,100
Subnet mask is 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway 192.168.1.1
DNS 192.168.1.1
DNS Suffix is None
MAC Address PC-92-3B-xx-52-xx
I dont know whether it is correct. Please give me a link to the site where I can fix the IP address if it is wrong.

The laptop I use is Dell Inspiron 1525 and there the status is as shown in the snap shot. Hope you can help in fixing the problem.



Thanks.


----------



## Minion (Jul 6, 2016)

skdc14 said:


> Hello Friends.
> I am new in this forum and have a serious problem with my modem. Hope you all can fix and solve my problem.
> As I am a laymen in this field and live in a backward district. I brought this modem and got it configured from BSNL as I took the broadband connection. After reaching home I  cannot access internet both by Wi-Fi and by using Port.
> The mobile phone I am using is Nokia lumia 625 ...
> ...



Connect your laptop to LAN cable then create a PPPOE connection from control panel enter user name and password.

Then Check if you are getting internet connection in laptop.

Read these
How to create PPPOE connection
Asahi Net - Windows 8 PPPoE Configuration

How to configure Router
Watch This
BSNL Broadband Settings on TP-Link TD-W8961ND 300Mbps ADSL2+ Router - YouTub

Hope it solved your issues.


----------



## skdc14 (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION]  
I tried the way you told me but still I cannot connect to internet. Anything else I can do to fix it.
Thanks


----------



## Minion (Jul 6, 2016)

skdc14 said:


> Thanks [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION]
> I tried the way you told me but still I cannot connect to internet. Anything else I can do to fix it.
> Thanks



Then contact BSNL.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 7, 2016)

You have your user name and password from bsnl... If yes try resetting modem then reconfig it and see if it works 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 9, 2016)

type ipconfig /all in command prompt window,press enter & then post the result here.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 10, 2016)

I see your device is either set to manual IP address or else there is something funny with the dhcp server lease being provided, in fact it doesn't seem to be running at all. 
I suspect a possible conflict or issue in IP addressing scheme on your device. 

A detailed IP Configuration of your device could be of help. 
Also try accessing 172.16.11.254 with default username and password for tp link device and show what are your modem/router config. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## skdc14 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hello I could surf internet now. After I complained to the concerned BSNL person dealing with it, he promptly responded and got the problem sorted out. He got the IP Configuration corrected, but did not show me the IP address and also told me not to change the password myself. He will do that for me. This is a bit confusing. Any way.
Thanks to you all for your feedback and suggestions.
In the process I got a link which I would like to share with you all ...(1) Siebel eCustome
(2) How to check BSNL Broadband data usage using BSNL Selfcare Portal? | BSNL Broadban

What you can do inside Selfcare Portal :	 
1. View your Bills
2. View and Redeem Loyalty Points 
3. Check your Broadband Unbilled Usage	 
4. Update your Profile
5. Track your Orders/Complaints online
6. Change your Broadband Password

Thanks


----------



## skdc14 (Jul 18, 2016)

Friends.
 I have a problem again. I was using a Dell Inspiron 1526 laptop but from today I am not getting any wireless network. I am getting wi-Fi in other gadgets like smartphone and HP laptop. Can you please fix the problem of the Dell set. 
Thanks


----------

